
Last.fm rolls out a $3/month subscription service - domp
http://mashable.com/2007/04/09/lastfm-subscriptions/
======
danw
This is weird. The subscription service has been around on last.fm for 3 years
or so. Looks like wired screwed up their facts.

~~~
domp
<http://gigaom.com/2007/04/09/lastfm-launches-subscriptions/>

There's another little thing on this. I guess they're now 'pushing' the ad-
free radio more since the royalty rates increased.

